# A Puritan Theology - Worth a Read?



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 23, 2018)

Is the book by Joel Beeke and Mark Jones _A Puritan Theology_ worth reading? I have decided that I am not going to bother with the hardback owing to the price (over here with exchange rates and shipping) and, truth be told, I think it is a rather cumbersome volume. Still, the EPUB/Mobi edition is pretty inexpensive (RHB sell it for $15) and I don't mind reading books on a computer.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 24, 2018)

The book is certainly worth reading. It is instructive of what the Puritans got right and what they went a wee bit overboard upon, e.g., _preparatory grace_. Throughout the book the reader will also get a glimpse of the piety the Puritans exemplified.

The works referenced section alone was worth the price of the book to me, for the book in question, given size limitations, cannot capture all that the Puritans had written about the topics covered in the book. So there will be generalizations that one can go to the sources to dig deeper.

This is the Puritan Board, so seeking to understand more about these fellows would be worth the time of anyone invested in our site, too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 24, 2018)

Part of the reason I ask is that I am wondering if the book is just an antiquarian style summary of certain favourite Puritan authors or does the book have value as a work of genuine theological analysis?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 24, 2018)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Part of the reason I ask is that I am wondering if the book is just an antiquarian style summary of certain favourite Puritan authors or does the book have value as a work of genuine theological analysis?



Many of Beeke's chapters are from other books. Jones's chapters have some very good analysis.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Mar 24, 2018)

I recently purchased it and I treasure it greatly just for the few things I have read. So far I’ve read them on hermeneutics and natural/supernatural revelation, on heaven, and a bit on their view of missions. Entirely worth the purchase. Though, I’m not widely read on the Puritans, so much of it is fresh and new to me.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 24, 2018)

I reviewed it here
https://negatingthevoid.wordpress.com/2018/03/24/review-beeke-and-jones-puritan-theology/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 24, 2018)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Is the book by Joel Beeke and Mark Jones _A Puritan Theology_ worth reading?



Buy it! It has been a great blessing to me.
Luke 22:36 - _He that hath no sword, etc._
It's that good.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Mar 24, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I reviewed it here
> https://negatingthevoid.wordpress.com/2018/03/24/review-beeke-and-jones-puritan-theology/



You said there, "...this book is both doctrinal and devotional."

Absolutely agreed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 24, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> _preparatory grace_.



As I recall, I think that Beeke made it clear that although this was a problem with some that it wasn't the MO of most Puritans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 24, 2018)

The OP, and those following, have far more theological knowledge than I, but that said, I have found the book very informative as a reference on specific topics. Particularly when those topics have been brought up on this board. So with the caveat that I am relatively new to theological study I recommend the book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 24, 2018)

JimmyH said:


> The OP, and those following, have far more theological knowledge than I, but that said, I have found the book very informative as a reference on specific topics. Particularly when those topics have been brought up on this board. So with the caveat that I am relatively new to theological study I recommend the book.


It has been very helpful to me in exploring the various strands of Reformed theology in the Church. Also helps me to better understand different nuances among the reformed. being Baptist, was used to many differing viewpoints among we baptist in theology, but did not appreciate the various streams among the reformed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ccravens (Mar 24, 2018)

Great. Now you've given me yet another book to buy and read.

I'll never get caught up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 24, 2018)

Jacob's review has convinced me to buy the ebook as Christology is my favourite subject and I have enjoyed what I have read by Mark Jones on that subject elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 24, 2018)

ccravens said:


> Great. Now you've given me yet another book to buy and read.
> 
> I'll never get caught up!


Neither will you bank account!


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 24, 2018)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Jacob's review has convinced me to buy the ebook as Christology is my favourite subject and I have enjoyed what I have read by Mark Jones on that subject elsewhere.



I have some differences with Jones on a lot of issues, but he is becoming modern authority on Reformed Christology, so I have to promote his work on that topic.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 24, 2018)

I have some issues with the chapter on covenant, but the other chapters were quite good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Mar 24, 2018)

I use it almost on a weekly basis as a reference tool on various theological topics. It is thorough, precise, pastoral and solidly reformed. A welcome edition to any theological library in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 25, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> I have some issues with the chapter on covenant, but the other chapters were quite good.



Curious brother, what were the issues with that chapter? It's been a while since I read those chapters now.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2018)

JTB.SDG said:


> Curious brother, what were the issues with that chapter? It's been a while since I read those chapters now.



There used to be a thread on this book, but I think it is that Jones quotes a lot of Puritans who hold to some form of grace in the CoW.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 25, 2018)

I really do not want to open that can of worms at the moment. Suffice it to say that I believe the chapter on the covenant of works needs to be read with discernment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 25, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> There used to be a thread on this book, but I think it is that Jones quotes a lot of Puritans who hold to some form of grace in the CoW.



Gotcha, I think it's coming back now. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2018)

Given WCF 7.1, I am not sure how we can avoid all reference to grace in the covenant of works as the covenant came about as the result of divine condescension. Had it resulted in Adam's salvation, moreover, Adam would have been the recipient of God's saving favour. Strictly speaking, the second covenant is the covenant of grace _*without works*_, which contrasts it with the covenant of salvation on account of works.

That said, I do have some sympathy with Meredith Kline's concerns with this sort of terminology and recognise that it is motivated by a true zeal to distinguish between law and gospel.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2018)

I noticed that chapter 18 is entitled, "The Minority Report: John Owen on Sinai". Is anyone here able to elaborate on the thesis of this chapter?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 28, 2018)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I noticed that chapter 18 is entitled, "The Minority Report: John Owen on Sinai". Is anyone here able to elaborate on the thesis of this chapter?


If I recall correctly, he seems to quote Owen as a proto-Klinean, but I can't remember exactly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 28, 2018)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I noticed that chapter 18 is entitled, "The Minority Report: John Owen on Sinai". Is anyone here able to elaborate on the thesis of this chapter?



Want me to send it to you as a PDF?
I have permission to share parts of the book for promotional purposes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for the offer, Ed. But I have actually started reading the Mobi version on my laptop's Kindle Reader.


----------



## Logan (Apr 2, 2018)

Well I'll buck the consensus and say that I personally found it more academic than devotional and while it might be good as a reference, I found reading straight through it to be of limited value for myself. I've enjoyed systematic theologies far more than this topical one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 2, 2018)

Logan said:


> Well I'll buck the consensus and say that I personally found it more academic than devotional and while it might be good as a reference, I found reading straight through it to be of limited value for myself. I've enjoyed systematic theologies far more than this topical one.



I thought Beeke's chapters were devotional and Jones's academic.


----------



## KMK (Apr 2, 2018)

This is one of those books that appeared to me to be important and helpful. However, probably due to my own weaknesses, in reality it never seems to have the information I am looking for. It looks good on my shelf though!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 2, 2018)

I am currently 11% of the way through it. My opinion is that it is good but nothing earth-shattering. That opinion may change as I progress, however. Thus far, I am glad that I bought the e-book version.


----------

